# HMPK vs Petco HMPK?



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I was at petco yesterday and they had some HMPK's there. They weren't bad looking, one was a marble dragon MG. I put him next to another male and I noticed when he flared his caudal was round like a regular PK and from what I could tell he only had two rays. So I'm guessing these aren't true HMPK's right? I've never seen traditional PK's that come in many colors like a HM though. So are these guys a hybrid?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have seen some HMPKs at petco. The people that work their sometimes mislable them though. saw a vt female in a pk cup once.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Petco gets their fish pre-labeled. Whoever sells them to petco labels them as X type first-- and Petco pays so much for a fish depending on it's type. It wouldn't surprise me that someone's trying to make a few bucks more off their ignorance by marketing PKs are HMPKs-- which are generally more expensive.


----------



## Tanni (Jun 17, 2011)

There are some good HMPK's at Petco, but I don't know if the ones from breeders are any different. It doesn't seem like they are. However, I'm new to bettas, so I wouldn't know. =/


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

all betta splendens are the same type of fish, regardless of tail type, so they can be all sorts of colors. If they only had 2 rays, then they were only plakats. To be a true halfmoon plakat they'd have to have at least 4 rays like a halfmoon would.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

These were males and they were PK's. They just don't have the straight edge 180 spread that my thai HMPK's have.


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

yeah sometime i see tat too. maybe that they are still young?


----------



## anbu (Nov 7, 2010)

any picture two show the two different plakat vs halfmoon plakat? when i type the two on google they show kinda similar pictures. thanks


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's a picture of General Lee.. He is a PK and very colorful.

It's possible to have colorful PK if you don't cross over to HM.










He changes color based on the light so usually he's a bit brighter, he also hates having his picture taken so he's a little washed out but you can clearly see the two ray branches.


----------



## masshiimarro (Apr 16, 2011)

mm... a dumb question, but what are the rays on a betta? ive seen people say oh it has 2 rays, 4 rays, etc,, but what does that mean? where can u look for that on the betta?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Here's Glorfindel who's a Half moon Plakat I bought at Petco for comparison to 1fish2fish's normal plakat


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I looked at the bettysplendens website and it explains the types of Plakats. From what I understand the 2 rayed bettas are (asymmetrical) traditional plakats and most of the thai bettas are (asymmetrical) show plakats which have four rays. 

This explains it better,
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=2585


----------

